# =☆Tank half Wanted ☆=



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking for left side tank half (opposite of guard side) for Westfield or Elgin 
Mine is a repop ,so repop half is fine or Og. ? It would be the side with the mounting brackets , your help would be well appreciated. 
Rafael


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 1, 2018)

The search goes on


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 2, 2018)

That looks a lot like the Columbia repop that ended up on Tempest from Memory Lane several years ago, are you sure about that tank?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 3, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> That looks a lot like the Columbia repop that ended up on Tempest from Memory Lane several years ago, are you sure about that tank?




Yes fits Columbia also , it is indeed a repop


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 8, 2018)

Help


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 10, 2018)

Help a brotha out


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 14, 2018)

6 day bump


----------



## Tyler Rice (Nov 14, 2018)

I have the original 41 Columbia bike and I probably will part out and I’d sell the whole tank


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Barto (Nov 16, 2018)

Tyler Rice said:


> I have the original 41 Columbia bike and I probably will part out and I’d sell the whole tank



What color is your tank?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2018)

Barto said:


> What color is your tank?





His tank is black


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

☆ WANTED ☆


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 29, 2018)

Still on the hunt !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 22, 2018)

Still wanted


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 3, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Still wanted


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 13, 2019)

Very hard too find


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 22, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Still on the hunt !


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 29, 2022)

~☆Bump☆~


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2022)

These whole tanks are available on Ebay for as little as $60!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> These whole tanks are available on Ebay for as little as $60!




Yes, that's exactly where I found mine , but the seller sent me a extra piece , so if I bought another complete tank ,I would still be stuck with a half tank...😉


----------

